# Toot! Toot! The Sound of My Own Horn



## sm4him (Mar 21, 2014)

It seems weird putting ANYthing of mine in the "Professional" Gallery, but I guess that's where this belongs.

Some of you may remember back this past summer, I was asked by my boss to do a photo shoot for our ad campaign.  I'd never done anything like that before, and sought a lot of advice from some of the fine TPF talent, and nearly made myself sick over the whole thing the day before the shoot...but in the end, thought it turned out pretty well.

I posted a follow-up to that thread later to say that as a result of the shoot and the successful ad campaign, I'd gotten a decent raise AND they are buying me a DSLR for work purposes (which I *still* don't have...but I DID get the raise, so...).

Well, now I have a follow-up to the follow-up thread. Yesterday I found out that the ad campaign featuring my photos won a Silver Addy Award at the local AAF (American Advertising Foundation, I think) ceremony!
Yeah, the Addys are really awarding the graphic designer/ad company who designed the actual ad campaign, but I figure that my photos at least had SOMETHING to do with it being an award-winning campaign!

So...Woot! Yay me! I think I'll buy some bacon, to celebrate! 

Here's a few of the final ads; there were 6 or 7 in all. The campaign was "How Do You Use Your Commute?" The people in the photos are all actual bus passengers, and each ad features a different person and a line describing one of the ways they said they like to use their commute time.

1.



2.


3.


4.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow Sharon! Congrats!!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 21, 2014)

Woohoo!
Go Sharon!
You are just one step from pro corporate photographer now!


----------



## pjaye (Mar 21, 2014)

Whooohooooo!!! Way to go!! Congrats!


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 21, 2014)

Nicely done!  They buying you a D4 or 1DS?

Best,
Jake


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 21, 2014)

Great. Congrats


----------



## BillM (Mar 21, 2014)

They look really nice, you did a great job :hail:


You deserve extra special thick cut smoked bacon for that !!!!!!


----------



## pgriz (Mar 21, 2014)

Nicely done.  Warm images, that invite you in.  I can see why they loved them.  Congratulations.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 21, 2014)

Damn fine!  :thumbup:


----------



## snowbear (Mar 21, 2014)

Way to go!
:smileys:


----------



## Derrel (Mar 21, 2014)

Good job Sharon! Pardon my crudeness, but I knew you'd kick a** on that job.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you for the kind comments, everyone!



pixmedic said:


> Woohoo!
> Go Sharon!
> You are just one step from pro corporate photographer now!



One step?? Could you tell me what that step is please...so that I can avoid ever actually taking it?!? 




D-B-J said:


> Nicely done!  They buying you a D4 or 1DS?
> 
> Best,
> Jake



Ha, I wish! I asked for a D7100. I also listed several lens options, and don't know yet whether I'll get any of the ones I'm really hoping for, like a 70-200 f/2.8.  On the camera body, not only did budget considerations come into play, but the camera HAS to be something that I can show a couple of other people how to work and they can use it to get reasonably decent pictures if there's an event or something that I can't attend.  But mostly there's that low budget thing...



Derrel said:


> Good job Sharon! Pardon my crudeness, but I knew you'd kick a** on that job.



Thanks, Derrel, and yes, yes you did! You encouraged me to do it from the start and were FAR more confident of my abilities than *I* was!   And I might add, you also gave some pretty solid advice that helped me figure out how to get decent shots on board a small space like a city bus.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 22, 2014)

:smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys:


That's great Sharon. Now you can put that on your resume, quit your day job and enjoy the good life. Oh wait, don't quit the day job, since you got the raise and haven't gotten the camera yet.


----------



## baturn (Mar 22, 2014)

Outstanding! Good on ya.


----------



## mishele (Mar 22, 2014)

That is way cool!!! Congrats!!


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats! Well Deserved.


----------



## Steve5D (Mar 23, 2014)

That's awesome; congratulations!


----------



## hotdrop (Mar 25, 2014)

Your photos are great the AD coloring and text don't do them justice.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 6, 2014)

Congratulations Sharon, I am just a little late to the party!!:Joker: :mrgreen:
Love the pictures, you said they were real passengers. Did you ask them to pose or were these random shots?


----------



## AimeeLynC (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats awesome job!!!


----------

